# Roof rat control



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Location is Miami, Florida.

I haven't noticed any rats inside the house or attic, but have noticed at night roof rats running along the top of the wood fence, and the fence is only fiive feet from the exterior wall of the house.

A few years ago I had some rat issues inside the house (hearing rat noises inside walls), I had a pest control company come by and put bait in the attic and sealed off a soffit vent, and the problem went away.

Now I haven't seen any inside the house but I see at least 4 of them running along the wood fence tonight.

I have a very big (diameter about 48") banyan tree at the edge of this wood fence and I am guessing the rats are nested somewhere inside this tree.

Problem is I believe there are squirrels also living in/on this tree and they also run along the top of the fence during the day.

Is there any way I can eliminate the rat population without killing the squirrels?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I spoke to a local pest control company and he said there is a type of bait stations that can be used outdoors that will allow rats to get inside to take the baits but squirrels are too big to get to. The rats then will go off somewhere to die.

I am debating whether to use that method or not.

Here are some pictures of one rat, during the day!




























Are these "roof rats"?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Limited by photos quality, but looks like roof rat. Narrower snout, bigger ears, smaller body/more slender. What are you waiting for? Why "debate" it? Buy that automatic entry trap and catch them now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If the rats are outside, I don't see how baby squirrels won't be affected, too.
This article has another view. http://www.wildlife-removal.com/rat.html


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Good point, nik, but whats the big concern about "baby" squirrels? They are not a threatened specie, and they multiply fast, and they are pests as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

noquacks said:


> Good point, nik, but whats the big concern about "baby" squirrels? They are not a threatened specie, and they multiply fast, and they are pests as well.





miamicuse said:


> Problem is I believe there are squirrels also living in/on this tree and they also run along the top of the fence during the day.
> 
> Is there any way I can eliminate the rat population without killing the squirrels?


I live in the country & there are no squirrels. They were here once upon a time. . .:wink2: In fact, I haven't seen one in two years & that was 70 miles away. Lots of trees, though.


----------



## osium (Jun 22, 2016)

There's a really great rat trap that I read a guy on reddit once killed 3 rats in one night with. It's called "the stairway to heaven" and it might be an effective rat control method if you place one in your attic and one in your yard. Here's a list of your options: http://www.fantasticpestcontrol.co.uk/blog/best-ways-get-rid-rats-attic/
It includes no-kill traps, lethal traps, professional rat control and a bunch of tips on how to stop attracting rats or granting them entrance to your attic.


----------

